
Mark Zuckerberg: The idea that Facebook influenced the election is ‘crazy' - BishopD
http://bgr.com/2016/11/11/mark-zuckerberg-election-fake-stories-crazy/
======
Yaa101
Facebook did influence the election, it's the fallout due to their business
model. Their business model is locking people into their own echo chamber, to
be able to serve them adverts. Bad for Facebook that somehow Trump got into
most people's echo chamber. Welcome to the land of unintended consequenses
Mark!!

